# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Robot

## vuthanh

ko có mục robot, up đại vô đây đi, tét thử chức năng video coi sao luôn nha pà kon

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## vuthanh

sao add lin vô mà nó ko hiện video ra ta, mấy bác coi lại nha

----------

luan1704

----------

